# دورة اوتوكاد 2010 فيديو للمهندس محمود عبدالرازق بهندسة القاهرة



## أبوعمر العمراني (14 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
قبل فترة وجدت شرح رائع لبرنامج اوتوكاد 2010 للمهندس/ محمود عبد الرازق( المحاضر بكلية الهندسة جامعة القاهرة) يتميز بالسهولة و فى نفس الوقت بأسلوب غير تقليدى مركز على استخدام طرق حديثة و سريعة للرسم فأحببت نقله إليكم
وجزى الله المهندس / محمود عبدالرزاق ومن قام برفع هذه الدورة خير الجزاء
وهذا رابط مباشر للتحميل
http://www.4shared.com/dir/22301504/6a4215fc/sharing.html
وهذا رابط للشروحات على اليوتيوب
http://www.youtube.com/user/900ahmed#p/u
أتمنى ان تستفيدوا منها.


----------



## سنا الإسلام (14 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مش لاقي (14 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## engelshaer2010 (2 أبريل 2010)

ياجماعة فين باقي الفيديوهات 

هما فيديوهين بس ولا ايه؟؟

الرابط الأولمش شغااااااااااال


----------



## yasser emam (27 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم خير


----------



## محمد دهشورى (27 أبريل 2010)

مشكور جداجدا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عماد داود (27 أبريل 2010)

الاخ ابو عمرجزاك الله خيرا ووفقك لما يحبه ويرضاه والصحة والموفقية للاخ ارائع محمود عبد الرزاق


----------



## engmagdy287 (22 مايو 2010)

بارك اللة فيكم


----------



## مزاجنجى (21 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اتشرف بكم جميعاً انا المهندس/محمود عبدالرازق
وسعيد بكم جميعاً واليكم الرابط المباشر
http://www.4shared.com/dir/yjnBiIXH/sharing.html


----------



## مزاجنجى (21 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اتشرف بكم جميعاً انا المهندس/محمود عبدالرازق
وسعيد بكم جميعاً واليكم الرابط المباشر
http://www.4shared.com/dir/yjnBiIXH/sharing.html


----------



## أبوعمر العمراني (21 يونيو 2010)

*ما شاء الله بارك الله منور والله يا مهندس محمود*



مزاجنجى قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اتشرف بكم جميعاً انا المهندس/محمود عبدالرازق
> وسعيد بكم جميعاً واليكم الرابط المباشر
> http://www.4shared.com/dir/yjnbiixh/sharing.html


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
حياك الله يا مهندس محمود وجزاك الله خيراً على هذا الشرح الرائع وانا فخور جداً جداً لردك على هذا الموضوع وأطلب من الإدارة تثبيت الموضوع لتعم الفائدة
واقترح أن تضع الرابط في مشاركة جديدة باسمك ليتعرف الأعضاء على شخصكم الكريم ويستفيدوا من خبراتكم ولو كان هناك أسئلة يضعونها والأمر إليك
وجزاك الله خيراً مرة أخرى ووفقك الله لكل خير مهندس / محمود
أخوك الصغير
م/عبدالرحمن يمني


----------



## الصادق اثنين (2 يوليو 2010)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك على الشرح الرائع
اذا كان بالامكان تقسيم واعادة رفع الملف
 Day-5.rar = 165.732 Mp

حيث لم اتمكن من تنزيل الملف بحجم كبير
​


----------



## civil_eng1184 (5 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## wolfsameh (5 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## عونى وحيد (6 يوليو 2010)

اين باقى الايام التسعة يابشمهندس محمود


----------



## MAKLAD (15 يوليو 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (15 يوليو 2010)

مزاجنجى قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اتشرف بكم جميعاً انا المهندس/محمود عبدالرازق
> وسعيد بكم جميعاً واليكم الرابط المباشر
> http://www.4shared.com/dir/yjnbiixh/sharing.html



السلام عليكم
في البداية اشكر لك انضمامك لهذا المنتدى القيم والذي يزهو ويفخر بأعضائه جميعا والذي يضم بين جنباته كوكبة من المهندسين سواء في مجال تعليم البرامج الهندسية او مجال الخبرة العملية وبعطائهم المميز.
وكذلك اوجه شكري وتقديري لشخصكم الكريم على المجهود الرائع في شرح الرسم بالاوتوكاد وان كنت اتمنى عليك ان تكمل معروفك وتكمل تحميل بقية الدورة حيث نجد انها توقفت عند اليوم السادس ولم تكتمل المحاضرات اللازمة.
لذا نحن بانتظار تكمله هذه السلسلة وجزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء وجعل عملك هذا في ميزان حسناتك.
مع تمنياتي لك بدوام الصحة وموفور العافية والتوفيق


----------



## boushy (16 يوليو 2010)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## enghesham (17 يوليو 2010)

الأخ الباشمهندس محمود عبد الرازق لك الف شكر علي المجهود الرائع في هذة الدروس و لكن هناك بعض الدروس ناقصة مثل xref و اوامر الطباعة و ال viewport واكون شاكر لو استكملت هذة الماضيع


----------



## mohmmedsophy (20 أغسطس 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته والله احب اشكر البشمهندس محمود عبد الرازق ولقد استفدت من محاضراته وربنا يجعلها فى ميزان حسناته 
*


----------



## abdelelaah (20 سبتمبر 2010)

اين توجد بقية الشروح يا هندسة؟


----------



## essam.gamal2 (20 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوررررررررررر


----------



## شمس الايمان (22 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاك الله عنا كل خير يا بشمهندس محمود 
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك 
وهذا الكرم وعلو الاخلاق ليس بجديد على البشمهندس 
لقد تعلمت على يده الاتوكاد 2008 فى كورس فى جامعة القاهرة 
و استفدت منه كثيرااااااااااااااااااااا سواء من الكورس او من علو اخلاقه 
والان اتعلم على يده من خلال هذا الرابط اتوكاد 2010 
فلا املك فعلا الا ان ادعوا لك دعوة خالصة بظهر الغيب 
ان يرفع الله قدرك ويعلى شأنك ويبارك لك في اهل بيتك 
ويزيدك علما ورزقا حلالا طيبا مباركا فيه و ينفع الله بك الاسلام والمسلمين 
جزاك الله عنى وعن كل من انتفع بعلمك خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااكثيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## مزاجنجى (29 سبتمبر 2010)

*باقى الكورس يتم الآن رفعه*

باقى الكورس يتم الآن رفعه وعلى نفس الرابط
واعتزر لكم عن التأخير
أدعو لإبنتى مريم التى سوف تشرف عما قريب وزوجتى الغاليه وامى الكريمه التى ادعوا الله معكم ان يشفيها ويبارك فى عمرها امين
محمود عبدالرازق محمود العركى 
القاهرة -مصر


----------



## خالد الأزهري (30 سبتمبر 2010)

مزاجنجى قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اتشرف بكم جميعاً انا المهندس/محمود عبدالرازق
> وسعيد بكم جميعاً واليكم الرابط المباشر
> http://www.4shared.com/dir/yjnbiixh/sharing.html



جزاكم الله خيرا باشمهندس محمود 

للرفع


----------



## خالد الأزهري (30 سبتمبر 2010)

مزاجنجى قال:


> باقى الكورس يتم الآن رفعه وعلى نفس الرابط
> واعتزر لكم عن التأخير
> أدعو لإبنتى مريم التى سوف تشرف عما قريب وزوجتى الغاليه وامى الكريمه التى ادعوا الله معكم ان يشفيها ويبارك فى عمرها امين
> محمود عبدالرازق محمود العركى
> القاهرة -مصر



نسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يتم الشفاء على الجميع وان يقر عينك بمريم ويبارك فيها ويجعلها من الصالحات


----------



## almass (30 سبتمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس محمود على هذا الخبر الرائع والذي انتظرناه طويلا وفي انتظار الرفع*​*

وان شاء الله تشرف مريم وتملأ بيتك فرحا وسرورا ويجعلها قرّة عين لوالديها , وتتربى في عزك

ونسال الله عزوجل ان يشفي اهلك وينعم عليهم بالصحة والعافية*

_ لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله_​


----------



## mddahan (1 أكتوبر 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية يا بش مهندس أنا محمد من سوريا وبصراحة هذه اول مرة بستمتع بمتابعة شرح برنامج اتوكاد 
وأشكرك على هذا المجهود الكبير الذي توليه لهذا البرنامج 
الله يوفقك ويعطيك العافية 

عرفت من التسجيلات بتاعتك انك متزوج
الف مبروك
وشكرا
ارجو ان لا اكون مزعج بهذه المشاركة


----------



## محمدعادل احمد مصطف (1 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله انا عايز بدائيات تشيد........structure.........................


----------



## حسن أنور الخولي (1 أكتوبر 2010)

*Thx 2 much my friend*​


----------



## mddahan (2 أكتوبر 2010)

كنت اتمنى لو لنني واحد من الطلاب الجالسين امامك لكي اتابع 
معك الشرح الشيق والطريقة المباشرة لعقل الشخص المتعلم
كما انني اود ان اسلم عن شخص تم ذكره كثيرا وهو اسلام
سلم لي عليه بالنيابة عني
وعلى فكرة الملف اللي اسمه (Autocad Day 6 -1 again )
شكله معطوب لأنه بيفتح بس صوت
وملف اليوم الخامس مابينزلش ابدا شكله في مشكلة

مرة تانية شكرا على هذه الدروس وننتظر منك شرح للطبقات
وكيفية أنشاء صفحة اتوكاد تكون دائمة الأستعمال ذات طابع خاص 
وقيم خاصة
كشكل الأبعاد 
وعرض خط الرسم 
وشعار المكتب واسم المكتب 
وغيره من هذه الأمور

وجعل الله العافية لابنتك من كل سوء
وكان الله مع الصابرين


----------



## م.رامي قاسم (2 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا أخى أنا كنت متابع على اليوتيوب بس مكنتش بعرف أحملهم بصراحة كدة أفضل واسأل الله العلى العظيم ان يجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## asd09 (22 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك*


----------



## سمير شربك (4 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله بك أخي محمود 
وادام عليك وعلى اسرتك الصحه والعافية


----------



## مهندز عالبركه (4 ديسمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الف الف مليون شكرعل محاضراتك ياباشا وطريقتك الشبابيه والمفيده فى الشرح وجزاك الله خيرا بها وجزى الله من قام بنقلها خيرا فهى صدقه جاريه ان شاء الله بس ياهندزه المحاضرات الاخيره مش موجوده زى الطباعه وحاجات تانيه ياريت تضيفها او تدلنا على مكانها وطمنا على ولى العهد مع السلام عليكم


----------



## eng.b.alkahtani (11 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم أرجو منكم الرفع لهذة المحاضرات على اليديافير


----------



## almass (20 ديسمبر 2010)

*يا ريت لو يتم رفع المحاضرتين 8 و9 على الميديا فير او الفورشير والموجودة في مشاركة اخري لكن للاسف مرفوعة على موقع زيدو وقد حاولت عدة مرات لكن للاسف لم استطع التحميل

بارك الله فيكم *


----------



## م.ابو القاسم (20 يناير 2011)

أبوعمر العمراني قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> قبل فترة وجدت شرح رائع لبرنامج اوتوكاد 2010 للمهندس/ محمود عبد الرازق( المحاضر بكلية الهندسة جامعة القاهرة) يتميز بالسهولة و فى نفس الوقت بأسلوب غير تقليدى مركز على استخدام طرق حديثة و سريعة للرسم فأحببت نقله إليكم
> وجزى الله المهندس / محمود عبدالرزاق ومن قام برفع هذه الدورة خير الجزاء
> وهذا رابط مباشر للتحميل
> ...




مشكور كثير كثير ...
يا ريت يتم التحميل على موقع ثاني لان هذا الموقع 360 ثانية بين كل تحميل.....مشكور مره اخرى


----------



## mhmdslmon (20 يناير 2011)

مشكور كتير اخي الكريم وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## alsoghier (20 يناير 2011)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## مهندس/ على درويش (16 مارس 2011)

نشكر الجميع


----------



## genius2020 (24 يوليو 2011)

*بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم خير*​


----------



## عبدالله حسنى امام (24 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خير\


----------



## Eng.M Fadeel (7 سبتمبر 2013)

الف شكر ليك يا باش مهندس محمود


----------

